# How many juices in rotation?



## Silver (24/3/19)

How many juices do you have in rotation at the same time?

Do you vape one juice at a time or two?
Or three or four?

Or more?

Why?

Answer the *poll *above and add your comments below...

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 2


----------



## Silver (24/3/19)

I have about 7 different juices loaded at all times

Main reason is that I like the variety and have realised that each juice serves a useful purpose.

I need 2 tobaccoes on tap for strong throat hit
I have about 3 fruity menthols in various setups - I like them a lot
I have my special VM Strawberry menthol blend in my Lemo1 for my main desktop vape at the computer
And two or three juices for out and about devices. Mainly fruity menthols.
Oh, and usually one new juice that I am testing out.

So that's about 9 actually 

To me what makes vaping extra special is the juice variety - and I am forever wanting to set up a new device with a new flavour and keep it in rotation

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Adephi (24/3/19)

I DIY and my curiosity always lead me to filling up with a different juice every time.

Except for Red Pill in my Galaxies RDTA. That's the only dedicated Juice/ mod setup I have.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Room Fogger (24/3/19)

I have at least 5+ going at one time, for tomorrow, Red Pill o/s diy, Soho diy, Menthol Tobacco, Foggs Pear o/s diy, SWAK diy, and Red Wood in Siren 2 and TBCO Havana Dark in Wasp RDTA for tomorrow night.

Soho will be adv for the week with Menthol tobacco and Red Wood for last evening vape, the rest changes day after day. That’s excluding the mechs that I throw into the equation as and when. Decided that Friday is going to be mech day going forward. Just don’t get enough time with them, especially Reo mini with McFly clone, flavour machine .

Variety is the spice of life, some weekends I have more going. Give it a try, you may be surprised that you like it.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (24/3/19)

Only one really I'm afraid... I do have a few that I use on and off like Exlimation, Havana Gold, Milky Way and Panama.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## zadiac (25/3/19)

Only 1 at a time. No need for more. I don't get vaper's tongue anymore.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 2


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (25/3/19)

1 Juice at a time and in my case it is Cubano most of the time. ( Like Uncle @Rob Fisher loves his Red Pill I love my Cubano )

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## kev mac (25/3/19)

Silver said:


> How many juices do you have in rotation at the same time?
> 
> Do you vape one juice at a time or two?
> Or three or four?
> ...


Hi Silver, lately I've been doing 3 pretty steadily .Firstly my Cannoli flavor juice is one I can't be without .I just love my Deep Fried Cream Cakes and crave a mix of the two.Batting third has been one I discovered a few months ago called BAM Bams Cannoli Birthday Cannoli .It's crazy but none of this companies juices taste like Cannoli and this one's sort of an ice cream cake type,very yummy ! So as anyone can see I have a big sweet tooth and satisfying it is vape heaven.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Hooked (25/3/19)

I get tired of the same flavour so I need to rotate.

Every day I have 4 juices which are in rotation for that day - and I usually stay with them for the next day as well. 

After 2 days I select another 4 juices for my rotation.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## M.Adhir (25/3/19)

I tend to pair a juice with an atomizer and stick to using it like that.

Liquid Crystal- Dvarw DL
Panama- Juggerknot Mini
Good boy oak aged- Dvarw DL
Honey tobacco- Skyfall/ Flave
Unicorn Frappe- Hadaly
Emissary Pure PP- Apocalypse/ Goon 22
Black Cherry Licorice Menthol MTL- Orion pod
Tobacco Cherry MTL- Dvarw MTL
SNLV Ice MTL- Orion pod

Those are the daily rotations.
Plus a few in between try them for a day or two juices, mostly desserts.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Paul33 (25/3/19)

Red pill permanently in the bb 

Drip at home but usually stick to that the whole night.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ace_d_house_cat (25/3/19)

Although Vapecon stock lasts the year (with the addition of three/four extra bottles in-between) the wife and I rotate three-to-four juices at a time. In that rotation is always a Jam Monster of some sort.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Ruwaid (25/3/19)

Tribeca (DIY clone) for MTL high nic freebase - most used setup
Exclamation nic salts - for stealth fix on a pod
Pangalactic gargleblaster - on the BB (slowly becoming more and more used than my MTL setup )

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver (25/3/19)

Nice to see so many enthusiast vapers with lots of variety in rotation!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Elmien (25/3/19)

Since having more gear at my disposal I have been vaping on 3 different liquids daily. Cool apple in the one Zeus Dual, some bakery or coffee in the other one and rotating testers in my RDA. Will probably go to another fruity vape when I get tired of the apple but for now, I am just loving it.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (25/3/19)

I need variety - so typically about 5 setups in rotation at any given point in time. Lately the juices will include 2 tobaccos, at least one fruit, and then bakery & desert. I try to mix something new once a week so depending on steeping periods, one or two are normally DIY. Below is my setup for this week 








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4


----------



## antonherbst (25/3/19)

RenaldoRheeder said:


> I need variety - so typically about 5 setups in rotation at any given point in time. Lately the juices will include 2 tobaccos, at least one fruit, and then bakery & desert. I try to mix something new once a week so depending on steeping periods, one or two are normally DIY. Below is my setup for this week
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 That yellow limelight keeps haunting me. Its the most beautiful one in SA. 

Many happy vapes on that @RenaldoRheeder

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## antonherbst (25/3/19)

Mainly vape Nutty Custard from Project X. But i have other flavors also. 




@Wesley45 has made me a happy vaper.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## X-Calibre786 (25/3/19)

I have 3 mods, so I generally stick to 3 flavours for the week. Weekends I rewick, and then usually swop one of them for another that I have on hand. Only usually take one device to work so that's what I vape on most of the day.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## FeeDeere (25/3/19)

I think I might have juice ADHD, 15 so far today but I am DIY'ing and I have to test them.

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## Asterix (26/3/19)

I always have Red Pill close at hand in JK mini, a ry4 in Zeus single and Soho in Dead Rabbit Rta. A spare Zeus tank with Hardwicks Rodeo is normally also close by, depending on weather. (Sometimes too hot for rich tobacco).

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## ARYANTO (26/3/19)

Strawberry milkshake ,s/b icecream ,s/b white choc, s/b ripe , the little red fruit caught my tastebuds and that was it . Once in a blue moon Paul's tobacco ,Cherry coke and something cake orientated - I hate melons , mango's and apple

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Wesley45 (1/4/19)

antonherbst said:


> Mainly vape Nutty Custard from Project X. But i have other flavors also.
> 
> View attachment 161622
> 
> ...


Thank you @antonherbst appreciate your support sir

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------

